# George Farmer Northern Ireland



## Manisha (11 Nov 2016)

Hi all,
I understand George Farmer will be showcasing his aquascaper aquarium range on the 3rd December at my lfs ☺

Clearly Aquatics
79 Cootehall Road 
Bangor 
BT19 1UP 

http://clearlyaquatics.co.uk

If you have fb https://m.facebook.com/clearlyaquatics/


----------



## tadabis (11 Nov 2016)

I would love to come but unfortunetly I have a trip abroad on 2nd of december :/


----------

